# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  And so is Kamion

## Kamion

Ich habe auch ein Stipendium gewonnen! Die Reise dauert drei Wochen uns sie findet diesen Sommer statt. Leider weiss ich nicht welche Zeit in diesem Sommer ich werde da verbringen, nur, dass die Periode ist drei Wochen. Vielleicht werde ich dich treffen Pravit ::

----------


## Pravit

Hmm, ich weiss nicht, ob wir die gleiche Reise haben. Meine Reise wird nur zwei Wochen dauern, und ich werde Universit

----------


## Kamion

> Resit du mit dem PAD(Pedagogische Austauschdienst)

 Ja, das tue ich. Die Rubrik in dem Mail war "PAD-Stipendium ", so wahrscheinlich ist es so ein Stipendium  ::  Weisst du etwas von PAD?

----------


## Jasper May

Beh, weshalb gewinne ich kein Stipendium?  ::  Oja, ich bin schrecklich slecht... Beim Weg, koenntet ihr auch Fotos euerer Reise schicken oder aufs Internet setzen? Meine Mutter glaubt nicht dass im besonderen Pravit wirklich nach Deutschland fahren wird. Bitte beweise ihre Unrecht!  ::

----------


## Pravit

> Beh, weshalb gewinne ich kein Stipendium?  Oja, ich bin schrecklich slecht... Beim Weg, koenntet ihr auch Fotos euerer Reise schicken oder aufs Internet setzen? Meine Mutter glaubt nicht dass im besonderen Pravit wirklich nach Deutschland fahren wird. Bitte beweise ihre Unrecht!

 Jas, ich denke nicht, dass eine Reise nach Deutschland so interessant f

----------


## Jasper May

Ah, she's just overly nosy, that's why. She often looks over my shoulders when I'm writing on this forum or (way back) writing to you in Russian. Then I have to tell her _what_ I was writing, etc... Of course she isn't really interested, but she just thinks you're a middle-aged poseur.  ::   
I'll only be doing my exams next year. Don't forget you've skipped a class.  ::

----------


## Kamion

[quote]Kamion, es gab wirklich 3 Reisen vom PAD f

----------


## Jasper May

Heh, ich weisse nicht einmal wass ihr meint mit "10e bis 12e Klasse". Hier in Holland haben wir ein total anderes System, in dem mann 8 Jahren zur Basis-schule geht und 4,5 oder 6 Jahren zum Fortbildungsunterricht. Ich nehme an, dass die 10e Klasse die zweite Klasse des FBUs ist?

----------


## Pravit

> Ah, she's just overly nosy, that's why. She often looks over my shoulders when I'm writing on this forum or (way back) writing to you in Russian. Then I have to tell her _what_ I was writing, etc... Of course she isn't really interested, but she just thinks you're a middle-aged poseur.   
> I'll only be doing my exams next year. Don't forget you've skipped a class.

 Why does she think I'm a middle-aged poseur? Although I do remember you thought I was 40 or something at first.   ::   
In US, 12th grade is the last grade.  
Kstati@ Jas: Isn't it 10.Klasse, 12.Klasse? (and not 10e, 12e) 
Kstati@Kamion: You made the same mistake with "wenn" and "wann" that I did in my other post.   ::

----------


## Jasper May

Well, go figure. You know German and Russian, live in America, learn(ed  ::  ) Chinese and Arabic and have just won a trip reserved only for the best of the best. Enough reason for scepticism, doncha think.   ::   
Kstati@Pravit: you're right naschyot the punctuation of ordinal numbers. I was writing too fast, and in Dutch we do just use 'e' to indicate ordinality.

----------


## Pravit

> Well, go figure. You know German and Russian, live in America, learn(ed  ) Chinese and Arabic and have just won a trip reserved only for the best of the best. Enough reason for scepticism, doncha think.

 This coming from the Dutch boy who learned Russian to a top level in 4 months and knows several hundred hanzi, as well as speaking good German and passing French. Maybe _I_ should start being afraid.   ::

----------


## Kamion

> You made the same mistake with "wenn" and "wann" that I did in my other post

 Yeah  ::  I noticed that just after having sent the reply...Well, at least I

----------


## Jasper May

> This coming from the Dutch boy who learned Russian to a top level in 4 months and knows several hundred hanzi, as well as speaking good German and passing French. Maybe _I_ should start being afraid.

 Maybe you're right. Maybe I _am_ just a creepy bald old fat pedophile from Utah...  ::

----------


## Kamion

Diesen (dieser?) Brief werde ich an meine Gastfamilie in Deutschland senden, und ich w

----------


## sweetbat

[quote=Kamion]*Diesen* Brief werde ich an meine Gastfamilie in Deutschland senden, und ich w

----------


## Kamion

Vielen dank f

----------


## Старик

Hallo Kamion,
wie sweetbat schon geschrieben hat, solltest du deine Gasteltern mit Sie ansprechen. Es kann allerdings sein, da

----------


## Kamion

> Wenn ich in Ihrem Haus

 Warum soll ich "wenn" und nicht "wann" benutzen? Es geht ja um eine Zeit.

----------

Eine interessante Frage, ich versuche sie mal zu beantworten: 
Es gibt keine direkte Zeitangabe, deswegen ist es ein Bedingungssatz.
Zum Beispiel: Wenn ich Hunger habe esse ich etwas. Wenn ich keinen Hunger habe esse ich nichts. 
"Wann" gibt es meistens nur bei Fragen oder wenn es in dem Satz um die Zeit geht. 
Zum Beispiel: Ich wei

----------


## Kamion

Danke f

----------


## Старик

[quote]Zw

----------


## Kamion

большое спасибо старик!    

> Quote: 
> tauschen unsere   
> tauschten unsere (nicht besser meine ?)

 Nein, weil wir zwei Personen sind, die den Vortrag halten werden.   

> Was meinst du mit Minerale? Ich kann mir darunter wenig vorstellen

 Eisenerz, Eisen, Stahl usw. Soll ich ein anderes Wort benutzen?   

> Das verstehe ich nicht. Meinst du: "Schweden hat viel an seinen Handelsbeziehungen verdient" ?

 Yes. It

----------


## sweetbat

[quote=Kamion]Danke f

----------


## Kamion

I

----------


## Старик

Meine Vorschl

----------


## Kamion

> Sehr interssant was du da geschrieben hast. Gibt es bei euch eigentlich richtige Noten? Schreibt ihr Klassenarbeiten? Seit ihr von der ersten bis zur neunten klasse mit den selben Personen in einer Klasse? 
> PS: Der "guest" war ich, hab mich vergessen einzuloggen, sorry.[/i]

 Man kann die ganze Zeit mit den selben Personen in einer Klasse gehen, aber es ist nicht normal. Oft ver

----------


## sweetbat

[quote=Kamion]
Man kann die ganze Zeit mit den selben Personen in einer Klasse gehen, aber es ist nicht normal. Oft ver

----------


## Старик

Hallo Kamion,
sweetbat hat das meiste ja schon korrigiert. Von mir noch einge kleine

----------


## Kamion

Thanks a lot for everything Starik and sweetbat! It feels a lot safer to go on this trip now when I feel prepared. I hope I can return these favours some day! 
Auf Wiedersehen

----------

